# Good tip for hypalon dinghy repair...



## SoulVoyage (May 9, 2010)

Here's a tip for those needing to make patch repairs on your inflatable:

There are two types of inflatable adhesive for hypalon...two-part and one-part. The two-part is undoubtedly the strongest and the best...but not always easy to find. I find the one-part hypalon adhesive sold by West Marine et al is inferior in bond strength. What to do???

I made some calls to 3M research division, and a scientist there recommened a 3M product sold in most auto-part stores and used by most auto-glass shops (who may sell some if asked nicely). The product is "3M 8001 Windshield Adhesive". It comes in yellow or black...the yellow is less messy.

After his suggestion, I bought some and tried it on my own hypalon dinghy repair...my oarlocks needed gluing back down to the pontoon and oarlocks, as you know, undergo a LOT of strain. Previously I had tried West Marine's one-part Hypalon repair adhesive for this same repair job and it lasted maybe 3 days before coming completely off! 

I tried the 3M 8001 and the oarlock repair has lasted 2 months so far! 

The BEST thing about the windshield adhesive is that it is EXTREMELY quick drying. It is specially formulated for quick dry because windshield replacement needs a quick turnaround time in the shops.

This stuff holds like you wouldn't believe and is the next best thing to two-part and is a LOT easier to find. Try it out! Now I keep a stock of it for other future dinghy repairs. No more waiting 48 and 72 hours for a repair to cure!!!


----------



## oaklandsailor (Mar 24, 2010)

Good tip. Thanks.


----------



## SoulVoyage (May 9, 2010)

*Correction...*

I have to correct the product name....it's NOT 3M "8001 Windshield Adhesive", it's actually 3M 08001 SUPER WEATHERSTRIP AND GASKET ADHESIVE.


----------



## oaklandsailor (Mar 24, 2010)

Thanks, bub.


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

Great to know, I've used it for weatherstripping and it's good stuff. Thanks.


----------



## pezcador (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks for the tip! I got a small puncture on my inflatable over the weekend. i was going to get a piece of hypalon and use this. Has anyone tried this? 

I was planning on prepping the area just like for the 2 part adhesive. 

Thanks


----------



## jonasaberg (Sep 24, 2013)

Good tip. Thanks!


----------



## fred1diver (Aug 17, 2013)

SoulVoyage said:


> Previously I had tried West Marine's one-part Hypalon repair adhesive for this same repair job and it lasted maybe 3 days before coming completely off!
> 
> I tried the 3M 8001 and the oarlock repair has lasted 2 months so far!


not to burst your bubble (pop) 

but what amount of surface prep did you do prior to using the first product?
the product might have acted as a primer for the 3M 
again I'm not saying you didn't do it right, just curious, because I do drysuit repairs on the side and if the surface isn't properly prepped, nothing will stay on for long


----------



## copacabana (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm using good old epoxy on my dinghy (until I finish my new hard dinghy) and it is holding up splendidly. The old patches made by a "professional" using the "proper" glue are peeling off right, left and center!


----------



## DJR351 (Mar 3, 2010)

fred1diver said:


> not to burst your bubble (pop)
> 
> *but what amount of surface prep did you do prior to using the first product?*
> the product might have acted as a primer for the 3M
> again I'm not saying you didn't do it right, just curious, because I do drysuit repairs on the side and if the surface isn't properly prepped, nothing will stay on for long


Well seeing as SoulVoyage last posted on SN in Jan 2011 and the OP here goes back to Sept 2010, I'm not sure your going to get an answer.....


----------



## fred1diver (Aug 17, 2013)

oops didn't check the date


----------



## Flybyknight (Nov 5, 2005)

I have been an adhesives chemist among other things for most of my professional career, and in some instances competed directly against 3M.
For adhesives and tapes IMHO there is 3M and then there is everyone else; except me.
It all boils down to $$$$ the cost of the ingredients, and how much of a profit you have to make with the volume you expect to sell.
Yes, 8001 is the way to go; but be sure to prepare the substrate properly or you will be throwing your $$ away.
Dick


----------

